# arenas that are no more



## siennamum (18 September 2012)

The thread featuring the old show schedule got me thinking. I competed at events and venues which have long been forgotten, I can't find any trace of some of the XC courses/BHS events I used to compete at.

We went to x3 main competition venues to SJ, don't think any of them exist as competition venues. Balsall Common in Coventry, Box End nr Bedford and more often we went to Stoneleigh, SJ all Winter indoors junior and senior and the PC Championships used to be held there - it was fab as it was just down the road  had great facilities. 

Here is a pic of me jumping fences I wouldn't jump these days, with Jonny Wrathall who was course builder in the background - don't know if anyone remembers Jonny.


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 September 2012)

I remember competing at Box End 
Loddington EC is another that has gone by the wayside


----------



## crabbymare (18 September 2012)

Is Wing stil going? Mill Lodge has gone and only other one I can think of is Harwood Hall arena thats no longer there and there was somewhere near Hereford but I can't remamber the name of that I suspect is no longer around as it was falling down many years ago


----------



## Imonone (18 September 2012)

Gosh Mill Lodge! Remember it well, jumped lots of rounds there as a child.

Does anyone remember Allerton which was on the A1 close to Alconbury, just south of Peterborough. I remember watching the likes of Harvey Smith jump there when I was a child.


----------



## Rambo (18 September 2012)

I can remember more that no longer exist that do I think!

Crabbet Park near Crawley
Matthews Riding School at Gillingham
Blue Barn at Ashford...still exists in some form but a shadow of what it was.
BSJA at Ardingly in the Abergavenny building...long ceased.
Hardwood Hall
Tower lands

Then there are all the 'town' shows long since gone..

Eastbourne Horse Show
Reigatian Hockey Club Horse Show
Action Research Show
Woolwich Horse Show
Birchington Show
Rochester Show

Shocking really :-(


----------



## horsesforcourses (18 September 2012)

The one in hereford was Yarkhill.  Qualified for the Newcomers Final down there....many moons ago!!


----------



## Jane_Lou (18 September 2012)

Wing was relaunched a couple of years back with new surfaces etc, just runs unaf DR and SJ now.

I remember going to stay over shows at Stocklands (which was just up the road from Hickstead) and Towerlands as a kid - does Stocklands still exist?


----------



## mil1212 (18 September 2012)

Hilton park and Cosford which was held in an aircraft hanger and was a fab venue, and both completely on my doorstep


----------



## ArcticFox (18 September 2012)

White rose equestrian centre was one I remember

goostry arena?

ooh, lots to think about but can't quite remember names!


----------



## Sealine (18 September 2012)

Anyone remember Stags End Equestrian centre nr Hemel in Hertfordshire. I knew it as 'Huskies' back in the early 1980's although I can't remember why.

I can remember show jumping there in the early 80s. We went on a Thursday evening and sometimes on a Saturday and Sunday as well.  I survived my early teens on chocolate cake and chips from their cafe.  No wonder I was spotty!

The indoor school is now used to store antiques as it's now Bushwood Antiques.

I also remember Box End.  I remember the indoor being very small.


----------



## siennamum (18 September 2012)

Box end was small, don't think it was ever aff was it? Just racing round the clock at unaff shows as I recall


----------



## Santa_Claus (18 September 2012)

Exeter EC has gone although only a few years ago.


----------



## Capriole (18 September 2012)

Birchinley Manor is a football academy now I think.


----------



## Quadro (18 September 2012)

Devon leisure for me real shame as i enjoyed it there and the outdoor was massive! 
Q


----------



## ArcticFox (18 September 2012)

I remember birchinly manor, and devon leisure

Think Howe doesn't run BS anymore, think there used to be somewhere called Lethame House?


----------



## olop (18 September 2012)

Does anyone remember the taplow horse show in buckinghamshire??  Mum used to take me every year late 80s early 90s until it stopped.


----------



## meardsall_millie (18 September 2012)

East Midlands people, do you remember;

Syston EC (nr Leicester) - was a caravan showroom last time I drove past
Poskitts EC (nr Lincoln) - now an industrial estate
Newark EC - still there but privately owned

There were also some lovely country fairs (Rempstone Steam Fair, etc) and county shows which have fallen by the wayside


----------



## KVH (18 September 2012)

Matthew's Riding School in Gillingham, Kent.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 September 2012)

olop said:



			Does anyone remember the taplow horse show in buckinghamshire??  Mum used to take me every year late 80s early 90s until it stopped.
		
Click to expand...


Lol, never forgotten taking one of the youngsters there in around 86/87 - he saw a boat coming past while we were in the ring & freaked completely! 

Then there was the Caronjoy, Blantyre Park & Arlington Grove shows etc run by Joan & Carol Richards, held all over the place from: Priory at Frensham, Parwood EQ, Stoney Castle at Pirbright, Kempton & Ascot race courses, Kenley airfield and Stonehill road showground in Ottershaw & plenty of other places etc etc.

Anyone remember going to Burwood Farm - up at the top of Guildford downs on Easter Mondays each year? I got my 1st ever clear round there in the Junior jumping  (started at 2ft 6, so a bit of a struggle for my solid 12.2 in cold blood)


----------



## Llanali (18 September 2012)

What's the name of the place a father built for or in memory of a sick son? There were amazing photos of it decaying away, it was abandoned for something about planning permission for the access road and big lorries I think?

I think Rambo (?) on here jumped one if the few shows they held there- a pro am maybe?


----------



## Llanali (18 September 2012)

Ignore me that was Matthews wasn't it?!!!


----------



## ester (18 September 2012)

Llanali that was Matthew's I 

some pics here http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=5504.0


----------



## milo'n'molly (18 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Birchinley Manor is a football academy now I think.
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday evening show jumping, had a few late school nights there. Westfield park also closed and does football


----------



## MCTM (18 September 2012)

What about Stocklands, just near the Liphook Equine Hospital?  Indoor school, outdoor arena (with small Derby bank IIRC) and hunter trial course through the woods.


----------



## Capriole (18 September 2012)

milo'n'molly said:



			Wednesday evening show jumping, had a few late school nights there. Westfield park also closed and does football 

Click to expand...

Me too, I used to livery up there. (Livery yard was dire though, but Im sorry its gone)


----------



## Jane_Lou (18 September 2012)

MCTM said:



			What about Stocklands, just near the Liphook Equine Hospital?  Indoor school, outdoor arena (with small Derby bank IIRC) and hunter trial course through the woods.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Stocklands was just up the road from Hickstead? It was the best part of 30 years ago since I was there but I was sure it was that direction?

I also remember Stags end - nightmare place to get to, I only went a couple of times just before it closed, it was pretty run down at that stage


----------



## MCTM (18 September 2012)

The Stocklands I'm thinking of is definitely just outside of Liphook - there is still a signpost on the road down to Forest Mere and the horsepital.  It was over 30 years ago that I competed there too.  Maybe there are 2 Stocklands?


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 September 2012)

Church Farm - seem to recall it's houses now?? Best pony derby in the country.
Loved Mill Lodge - seemed to spend more time there than at home during the winter.  
Have fond memories of Harwood Hall as got my first RIHS ticket there the only time we went.
I think the school is still standing at Yarkhill but its just farmed now - could be wrong but we pass it regularly and it doesn't seem to have changed much despite closing.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (18 September 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			East Midlands people, do you remember;

Syston EC (nr Leicester) - was a caravan showroom last time I drove past
Poskitts EC (nr Lincoln) - now an industrial estate
Newark EC - still there but privately owned

There were also some lovely country fairs (Rempstone Steam Fair, etc) and county shows which have fallen by the wayside 

Click to expand...

Yes, used to do BS at Poskitts, used to like jumping there, nice big arena.

I also remember jumping at an evening show at Newark EC and won a packet of sweets for first prize!!


----------



## measles (18 September 2012)

Lots of happy memories of pony days jumping at Lethame House and Kilmardinny in Milngavie. Anyone remember SHOYS there?

There was a time when the outdoor at Jumps was the newest and best thing in the area, and Devon Leisure was a real loss.


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 September 2012)

measles said:



			Lots of happy memories of pony days jumping at Lethame House and Kilmardinny in Milngavie. Anyone remember SHOYS there?

There was a time when the outdoor at Jumps was the newest and best thing in the area, and Devon Leisure was a real loss.
		
Click to expand...

I used to go for riding lessons at Kilmardinny before I had my own pony as my brother rode there when we still lived in Glasgow.
Competed at Lethame House and went on a Steve Hadley course there back in the 1980s
Also remember the one at Newton Stewart was it called Ace? Lady Jane Forbes place. Don't think it was that big an arena as remember jumping a Grade C in there and the fences seemed enormous in a very small area!
Absolutely loved Jumps - many a happy show there


----------



## Mike007 (18 September 2012)

Stocklands in Hampshire.Oh its already had a mention. Nowhere near Hickstead . It was near what is now the Horspital at Liphook.


----------



## Quadro (18 September 2012)

I miss Jumps but i know it will never hold a show again  
Q


----------



## RoseGrey (18 September 2012)

I used to do BSJA at March Wiel(Wrexham), South View(Wettenhall), Bold Heath(Widnes), Belle Vue(Chester) & 'Lannys' (Goostrey Arena)....many years ago. 

I don't know if any of them are still going.


----------



## Millie-Rose (18 September 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			East Midlands people, do you remember;

Syston EC (nr Leicester) - was a caravan showroom last time I drove past
Poskitts EC (nr Lincoln) - now an industrial estate
Newark EC - still there but privately owned

There were also some lovely country fairs (Rempstone Steam Fair, etc) and county shows which have fallen by the wayside 

Click to expand...

Used to love Poskitts went friday night jumping there and to the Hykeham riding club shows in the summer also used to have lessons there and took my stage 1 and 2 feel so sad when I drive past it now

Does anyone remember the Baston RC shows at Bourne it was only a small arena but we had such fun there on our ponies its now a housing estate


----------



## JCWHITE (19 September 2012)

Siennamum

Your story is a real blast from the past for me.
Certainly do remember so well the old BEC at Stoneleigh, great pic by the way,
Whyever did it get pulled down, seems so sad.
 I remember those planks , they were so heavy!, and the Wrathalls, 

Many memories of Balsall Common arena.I would imagine one of the earliest types, late late nights, competing till gone midnight sometimes.
So sad its all finished now,


----------



## Capriole (19 September 2012)

Oh I forgot about Bold Heath and Belle Vue.


----------



## Little Nell (19 September 2012)

Mill Lodge - went every year for the pony teams.  Lots of memories none suitable for the internet 

Church Farm - Always seemed to end up in the water jump despite never winning the derby

Kilmardinny - won the scottish 12.2 championship there

Lethame house - where i learned most.  Liz and John Fox used to run training/schooling nights every Wednesday and we were there every weekend in the winter

The Balcormo Derby - I know Balcormo is still very much up and running but they don't have the big 3 day derby shows any more.  First derby i jumped in.  My little 12hh pony jumped straight off the top of the derby bank


----------



## meardsall_millie (19 September 2012)

Millie-Rose said:



			Used to love Poskitts went friday night jumping there and to the Hykeham riding club shows in the summer also used to have lessons there and took my stage 1 and 2 feel so sad when I drive past it now
(
		
Click to expand...

I did my stage 3 and PTT there! Wonder if we were there at the same time?


----------



## Little Nell (19 September 2012)

and how could i forget Stoneleigh indoor shows and Town and Country show


----------



## measles (19 September 2012)

Little Nell - I also remember riotous Balcromo derby shows from my pony days. Happy memories


----------



## lyndsayberesford (19 September 2012)

RoseGrey said:



			I used to do BSJA at March Wiel(Wrexham), South View(Wettenhall), Bold Heath(Widnes), Belle Vue(Chester) & 'Lannys' (Goostrey Arena)....many years ago. 

I don't know if any of them are still going.
		
Click to expand...

South view and bold Heath still going! The rest have gone


----------



## Zerotolerance (19 September 2012)

Sealine said:



			Anyone remember Stags End Equestrian centre nr Hemel in Hertfordshire. I knew it as 'Huskies' back in the early 1980's although I can't remember why.

I can remember show jumping there in the early 80s. We went on a Thursday evening and sometimes on a Saturday and Sunday as well.  I survived my early teens on chocolate cake and chips from their cafe.  No wonder I was spotty!

The indoor school is now used to store antiques as it's now Bushwood Antiques.

I also remember Box End.  I remember the indoor being very small.
		
Click to expand...

I used to keep horses at livery at Stags End back in the 80's. Didn't stay very long as they never settled there - none of them would lay down in their stables and were always spooked. Riding though the woods was very eerie with all the crows squawking! After I left I heard a story that I can't remember the full details of, but something to do with a murder/suicide thst happened there.


----------



## dixie (19 September 2012)

Santa_Claus said:



			Exeter EC has gone although only a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

And Coombe Park.

Between the two we had a decent winter circuit.  Now there's nothing without travelling for a couple of hours - hence I no longer BSJA.


----------



## Little Nell (19 September 2012)

measles said:



			Little Nell - I also remember riotous Balcromo derby shows from my pony days. Happy memories
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha  I seem to remember all the parents unloading the Bacardi before the ponies at these events   Happy days x


----------



## Prince&Porper (19 September 2012)

Im not usually a poster but this time I just cant resist as you have brought up my favorite soap box subject!
I remember Harwood Hall from a wonderful childhood where weeknight jumping (Thursday if I remember correctly) meant that anyone jumping the open would need to be prepared for midnight (and thats if you didn't make a visit to the bar!), I can now be found wandering around at evening jumping mumbling about the appalling entries, classes starting at 1ft and it wasn't like this at Harwood!! 
The "proper" jumping in the summer on the grass ring in front of the big house always looked huge to us little girls, but an inspiration when we got home to see what we could put on top of the oil drums to make bigger jumps!!
Oh to be a junior again (only if it can be in the 90s though)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (19 September 2012)

I kept my pony at church farm a few years back. Used to love jumping the water jumps, the bank and the old derby fences! Even the one donated by the queen!


----------



## Firewell (19 September 2012)

People in hampshire around me still remember showjumping at Stocklands, bit before my time though. I remember friday night showjumping and wednesday BSJA at the priory equestrian centre in frensham. They just run the odd unaff dressage there now but it used to be a main BSJA venue that ran national classes. Hard to imagine now with the modern equestrian centres as the indoor is very dark and small!


----------



## Firewell (19 September 2012)

MCTM said:



			The Stocklands I'm thinking of is definitely just outside of Liphook - there is still a signpost on the road down to Forest Mere and the horsepital.  It was over 30 years ago that I competed there too.  Maybe there are 2 Stocklands?
		
Click to expand...

The stocklands in Liphook is the one I know of as well . I never remember seeing it but then I was only a bubba.


----------



## Honey08 (19 September 2012)

I did my interview for my AI at Newark Equestrian Cente and the course at Poskitts for the first year.  Poskitts was lovely - such a shame!

I also live about 5 miles from Birchinley Manor.  It opened 5 months after I left to do my AI, and closed 18 years later when I moved back to the area, so I never rode there!!  I remember Arena UK opening at the same time, and look how well that went.  Funny how some work, others don't.  People said it was dreadfully managed.


----------



## Tiarella (19 September 2012)

I live in balsall common, and the equestrian centre was derelict but one building was a 'mans' club. Me and my friend (age13/14) that kept her horse there for a short space of time used to find all sorts of 'unsuitable stuff' and used to get scared of being down there alone. It's now all totally knocked down and is a care home for old people


----------



## barneyhunter (19 September 2012)

Firewell said:



			The stocklands in Liphook is the one I know of as well . I never remember seeing it but then I was only a bubba.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Stocklands - brilliant you could be SJ on a Sat and then back to dressage on the Sunday.  Absolutely fantastic.  Didn't John Parker (transport) run a dealers yard and "in transit stabling" there for a bit?  My memory might be clouded as it was a long time ago, but definately viewed a foreign horse there or next door about 20yrs ago.

How about Parkhurst near Ockley?  Massive indoor school and lots of SJ comps

Parwood and Prior also already mentioned but they used to have regular competitions.


----------



## Capriole (19 September 2012)

@Honey.

Really was. Shame as it was a nice place.

Where are you? I used to live in Littleborough, used to work at Fenn's Equestrian centre, remember that?   Thats gone also, I believe, but wasnt a venue as such.


----------



## dafthoss (19 September 2012)

I think its still there but lordsbridge used to run lots but now doesnt.


----------



## humblepie (19 September 2012)

Lots of blasts from the past.

Jumped at Stocklands once (was a bit far for us to go), likewise once jumped at the old Stoneleigh arena, never managed to convince parent to drive as far as Balsall Common or Hilton Park.

The one I referred to in another post was the Show Jumping Course of Wessex - late 1960s/early 1970s possibly?   Was near Salisbury.

Re the showing shows that the Richard sisters used to run, they were ideal for young horses.   Can always remember one of them sending me a card saying how much they liked my new horse that I had brought to their previous show.   They wouldn't have known me from Adam for want of a better phrase but I thought that was lovely.


----------



## cobwithattitude (19 September 2012)

Was it Longlands in Basildon?  and there used to a great pro-am show by Cardiff Castle, also a place by the M25 in between Cheshunt and Enfield, with a xc that went along side the M25 for a bit.  
Remember the arena in Balsall common - there was a window at the bottom level with the ground, where you could see people playing pool!!! (or am i imagining things?)  
Loads of shows on grass have come and gone too - 
Do Writtle still hold shows and xc events?  And Woodredon?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 September 2012)

Firewell said:



			People in hampshire around me still remember showjumping at Stocklands, bit before my time though. I remember friday night showjumping and wednesday BSJA at the priory equestrian centre in frensham. They just run the odd unaff dressage there now but it used to be a main BSJA venue that ran national classes. Hard to imagine now with the modern equestrian centres as the indoor is very dark and small!
		
Click to expand...

I remember the Friday night showjumping - used to go on for blooming hours!

I know these are all SJ venues but anyone remember Shamley Green horse trials?  Dunsfold Ryse?  Lovely venues.

I remember Burwood Farm in Guildford - I'd take hours to hack there and home again, usually clutching a consolation rosette or two!


----------



## siennamum (19 September 2012)

Don't get me started on horse trials. I competed at:

Kilsby
Wellesbourne
Everdon
Great Missenden
Shelswell House
Northampton

All gone - boo hoo


----------



## Rambo (19 September 2012)

There was also a big horse show at Great Missenden too. I remember trawling all the way up there to jump a Foxhunter Regional Final once because I had not been able to jump my local one. My gran lived in Great Missenden too so even she came along  to watch.

I still have some old video somewhere of Matthews Riding School and Harwood Hall.


----------



## sabel (19 September 2012)

cobwithattitude, Longwood EC in Basildon is still up and running - still hold BS shows although I haven't been for years.

I remember Towerlands and Harwood Hall very well. Jumped as part of a team for the very first time at Harwood, pony belonged to a riding school and I fell off before the bell went. He trotted over to where the bar was and put his nose up to the window. I was horrified, esp when commentator said " He's thirsty, someone get him a pint!" 
There is now an old people's home where the indoor school was.


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 September 2012)

Little Nell said:



			Mill Lodge - went every year for the pony teams.  Lots of memories none suitable for the internet 

Click to expand...

Are you a member of the BSJA ponies from the 90's page on FB?? There's a vid been posted of the "treat" got in for the girls going out of ponies in 1990  I was much to young to be allowed to stay in to watch that  although I remember it happening 

Hampshire folks - what happened to Burley Villa (tiny arena but always went well there) and the big outdoor place down there - want to call it Vicarage Farm but I know that's wrong 

I thought the Essex one was Longwood?? Still remember trespassers being seen off with a shotgun one night


----------



## humblepie (19 September 2012)

Rambo - I remember the Great Missenden show.  We did the British Novice regional final there.  Think may have done a Newcomers regional there another year.     Were driving there at 30 mph in my old lorry and there were some lorries going the other way.  Was convinced was on right route so kept going.  Talking to someone else later they had turned round and followed the other lorries and ended up at a pony club event!

Has happy memories for me as we won and qualified for the final which in those days was Hickstead Int Arena.


----------



## cobwithattitude (19 September 2012)

Sabel - thanks very much - glad to hear it is still going and of course, LONGWOOD!


----------



## Garnet (19 September 2012)

I learned to ride at Millfields in Stetchworth near Newmarket and there used to be big BSJA shows there.  I got Nick Skelton's, Liz Edgar's and Lesley McNaught's autographs there one dark winter evening!


----------



## Honey08 (19 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			@Honey.

Really was. Shame as it was a nice place.

Where are you? I used to live in Littleborough, used to work at Fenn's Equestrian centre, remember that?   Thats gone also, I believe, but wasnt a venue as such.
		
Click to expand...

I'm over the hill in Saddleworth.  I vaguely remember Fenn's - went to a pc demo there many moons ago and thought it was a great place (in the days when hardly anyone had arenas, let alone indoor ones!).


----------



## barneyhunter (19 September 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I remember the Friday night showjumping - used to go on for blooming hours!

I know these are all SJ venues but anyone remember Shamley Green horse trials?  Dunsfold Ryse?  Lovely venues.

I remember Burwood Farm in Guildford - I'd take hours to hack there and home again, usually clutching a consolation rosette or two!
		
Click to expand...

Horse Trials - well thats a huge list, on top of Shamley Green and Dunsfold Ryse there is Stilemans (ok only recently finished), Brockwood Park, Aston Park, Petworth, Wokingham, Crockstead, Clandon Park, Withcote Hall and Merrist Wood. Thats just the ones I went to, Im sure there are many others in the South East (I know Withcote isnt in SE but I realy enjoyed the 2DE there) that I have long forgotten about.


----------



## Little Nell (19 September 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			Are you a member of the BSJA ponies from the 90's page on FB?? There's a vid been posted of the "treat" got in for the girls going out of ponies in 1990  I was much to young to be allowed to stay in to watch that  although I remember it happening 

.   Great to know that the most embarassing moment in my life ever, is now up on youtube for all to see 

Click to expand...


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 September 2012)

Little Nell said:



.   Great to know that the most embarassing moment in my life ever, is now up on youtube for all to see 

Click to expand...

it makes for scary viewing even now!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 September 2012)

I remember going to two arenas Hereford way in the early 80s.  One was Yarkhill, I also remember the name Bartestree.  Is that the name of the second arena or was it another name for Yarkhill?  One was fairly basic indoor school the other was quite new then I believe with a cafe (posh in those days) and lovely outdoor warm ups.  The smarter one held Newcomers Regional Finals.


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 September 2012)

I was going to say Mill Lodge!
Of the great arenas we had in the North West, we had Goostrey, Aughton Chase, Arena North (now Camelot theme park) and lots of xc courses that are no longer used, Walsh Hall (Hazel Booths) Cobbs Brow (West Lancs County PC), Storeton Hall, Osbaldeston had a BE course.
Probably another half a dozen that I can't remember missing.


----------



## EventingMum (19 September 2012)

Echo those already mentioned by Scottish riders - Kilmardinny, Letham House, Devon Leisure, Jumps. Going further back (really showing my age!)  Overhailes ran affiliated shows for a short while when the Airds were there and there was also a centre at Drem we went to once or twice.  I jumped regularly at Foxley and we sometimes ventured over the border to Stannington and Rufforth Park however the 3 day shows at Balcormo were the best!


----------



## measles (20 September 2012)

Forgot Foxley!   Real blast from the past


----------



## Horsemad12 (20 September 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			East Midlands people, do you remember;

There were also some lovely country fairs (Rempstone Steam Fair, etc) and county shows which have fallen by the wayside 

Click to expand...

Rempstone Steam Rally still runs.  Cancelled this year due to the rain but they had Jousting there 2-3 years ago!


----------



## sussex_sun (20 September 2012)

I've recently come back to riding after a 25 year break (work/4 kids/skint), and I'm quite shocked to hear that Stocklands is no more.  

I used to WP for Celia Ross-Taylor when she was at Forest Mere (her old yard is now the equine hospital I believe) and used to go to Stocklands all the time - it was a great place.

So, my question is - why have so many venues closed?  Have others replaced them?  Do people not compete like they used to?  

Tbh (and going off-piste here - apologies) looking through the posts on this forum seems like much has changed - EVERYONE seems to be doing dressage these days.  Affiliated SJ classes start at a really low height, people seem to have a lot of problems with their horses....working in an outline? is that the same as on the bit/engaged......and wtf is this parelli thing??


----------



## kerilli (20 September 2012)

I used to go to Box End too, it was a really tight arena with the judge's box in a corner (?!) I remember nearly landing in the judge's lap once on a 16.3. Crikey.
Lost Horse Trials... crikey, so many. Withcote Hall was fun, esp the 2-day, don't miss the too-narrow water though, that my grey blithely bounced (oops) from a hand canter when we did it. 
Wellesbourne, Everdon, Northampton, so many gone... and especially the big Stately Homes ones: Savernake and Cornbury were fantastic, had an absolute blast round the Advanced tracks at those, so so sad to lose them, a real privilege to ride at.


----------



## Quadro (20 September 2012)

The one at drem is Appin. Overhailes has been flattened ans is now cattle sheds.
Q


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 September 2012)

Horsemad12 said:



			Rempstone Steam Rally still runs.  Cancelled this year due to the rain but they had Jousting there 2-3 years ago!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know the Rally still runs, I meant the horse show element, which (I believe) is now either tiny or non-existant.  

When I did it as a kid (so obviously back when Adam was a lad ), there was a huge horse show attached - showjumping, showing, working hunter, games, etc


----------



## Little Nell (20 September 2012)

EventingMum said:



			Echo those already mentioned by Scottish riders - Kilmardinny, Letham House, Devon Leisure, Jumps. Going further back (really showing my age!)  Overhailes ran affiliated shows for a short while when the Airds were there and there was also a centre at Drem we went to once or twice.  I jumped regularly at Foxley and we sometimes ventured over the border to Stannington and Rufforth Park however the 3 day shows at Balcormo were the best!
		
Click to expand...

Wow Foxley, when it was at lanark racecourse my very first show away from home was lanark racecourse, handy pony and working hunter   My lil turd of a first pony was neither handy nor a hunter, or a suitable first pony and he certainly didn't like work but he did stick his tongue out after he got polos which endeared him to everyone!!  Too young for Overhailes  but got the best pony i ever owned from the airds.


----------



## JCWHITE (20 September 2012)

Yes, the Town and Country was always a blast, working hunter and coloured classes right in the heart of the Royal showground with parking right beside it, great memories!
I still have the mare I did a lot of classes on, she is 24 now and retired, she used to love doing extended trot to show off and got really buzzy at that venue!


----------



## humblepie (20 September 2012)

On the show jumping front anyone remember shows at Tatchbury - may have entirely the wrong name.   Am thinking it was Southampton ish way?    This would be the early 70s?    Recall they had a white fenced main arena and then other rings.   Lanky Loll may remember though she is a bit (or a quite a bit) younger than me.


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 September 2012)

Not sure HP could be the one I want to say us Vicarage Farm but know it's wrong  had a big main arena and then about 3 smaller ones round the outside. Think it was near Brockenhurst maybe??


----------



## Millie-Rose (20 September 2012)

meardsall_millie said:



			I did my stage 3 and PTT there! Wonder if we were there at the same time? 

Click to expand...

I used to have private lessons with Stephen in the evenings and took my exams in 1999. Used to jump ponies there in 96/97 time happy days!


----------



## humblepie (20 September 2012)

LL could well have been near Brockenhurst. Did have big main arena and three outside


----------



## humblepie (20 September 2012)

Have googled tatchbury and found that it was near Southampton and went bankrupt in 1975.  I am even older than I thought.


----------



## EventingMum (20 September 2012)

Little Nell said:



			Wow Foxley, when it was at lanark racecourse my very first show away from home was lanark racecourse, handy pony and working hunter   My lil turd of a first pony was neither handy nor a hunter, or a suitable first pony and he certainly didn't like work but he did stick his tongue out after he got polos which endeared him to everyone!!  Too young for Overhailes  but got the best pony i ever owned from the airds.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I'm very old - not that I like to admit it  and jumped at Foxley when it was at Mount Vernon, Glasgow before they moved to Lanark. I attended many Pony Club camps at Lanark Racecourse before it was leased out though.


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 September 2012)

:



humblepie said:



			Have googled tatchbury and found that it was near Southampton and went bankrupt in 1975.  I am even older than I thought.
		
Click to expand...

 
Still not sure what the one I'm thinking of is then


----------



## Bigbenji (20 September 2012)

Did anyone ever compete at Home Farm in Stoke Poges? (think thats the right spelling!)


----------



## teapot (20 September 2012)

I'd love to see Goodwood back as a dressage venue!


----------



## PrillyD (20 September 2012)

Crabbet park is still going. Theres a hunter trial there this weekend...


----------



## Jane_Lou (20 September 2012)

The show I was thinking down the road from Hickstead wasn't Stocklands it was Pyecombe! Do they still have shows there - it was a great venue back in the late 80's.

Somewhere for the Irish crowd, was it Hawthorn Lodge where they couldn't jump in he indoor due to the low slung lights but the outdoor was great and they had an amazing derby course. "Old Kill" will never be the same as "New Kill" not that they are running shows at the moment anyway and of course the event at Punchestown, which was the only course in the world that under long format actually used real chase fences on the racecourse!


----------



## racingdemon (20 September 2012)

BellVue (nr chester i think is still doing xc, although by all accounts (not been for years & years & years) very ropey

had totally forgotten about hilton park, we had PC there quite a bit for  a while 
& Did some really lovely events at both Kinlet & Codsall that have both stopped running, did my first ever mini ODE at goostry (i think it was there)


----------



## Llanali (20 September 2012)

Yep Jane Lou- lots of shows at pyecombe. It's the home of the Brendan stud, Shirley/ Cyril light and where the pavitt sisters are too- well certainly one of them, not sure if both. 

Nearly always have all the qualifiers- one grass ring one surface.


----------



## Lanky Loll (21 September 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			:

 
Still not sure what the one I'm thinking of is then
		
Click to expand...

finally remembered where I was thinking of - Langford Farm in Hampshire


----------



## Firewell (21 September 2012)

Swirlymurphy said:



			I remember the Friday night showjumping - used to go on for blooming hours!

I know these are all SJ venues but anyone remember Shamley Green horse trials?  Dunsfold Ryse?  Lovely venues.

I remember Burwood Farm in Guildford - I'd take hours to hack there and home again, usually clutching a consolation rosette or two!
		
Click to expand...

Hee hee it did, dark and freezing cold. I used to make my mum take me after school and we wouldn't get home untill 11pm. They did the best chips there. The chips were famous.


----------



## Rambo (21 September 2012)

PrillyD said:



			Crabbet park is still going. Theres a hunter trial there this weekend... 

Click to expand...

It's not the Crabbett Park that most would remember from the days of BS back in the 80's. The indoor school has long gone...turned into a gym I believe. They don't run any BS anymore....haven't done for about 20 years.


----------



## Rambo (21 September 2012)

Llanali said:



			Yep Jane Lou- lots of shows at pyecombe. It's the home of the Brendan stud, Shirley/ Cyril light and where the pavitt sisters are too- well certainly one of them, not sure if both. 

Nearly always have all the qualifiers- one grass ring one surface.
		
Click to expand...


Louise Pavitt rides for Brendon Stud. Sadly Cyril passed away earlier this week but the shows and stud go on in the hands of Valerie, Caz and Shirley.


----------



## humblepie (21 September 2012)

Langford Farm - yes remember that.  Had been trying to think of the name.    Can remember going there once, getting there and it had been cancelled due to bad weather and ended up parking in the New Forest and riding the horse round there.

Home Farm, Stoke Poges - remember that as well, another one I had been trying to remember the name of.  Went there once for a ittle derby many moons ago, got there late, didn't walk the course, horse and I both equally surprised to find a ditch under one fence.  Think we were placed as definitely have a rosette from there.


----------



## michelleyork (21 September 2012)

I used to love going to Box End, there were some really friendly people there and I had a great time racing round there unaffiliated!

The other one was Stowe Ridings, next to silverstone race track - that used to hold unafilliated and afiliated shows.  Not sure what ever really happened to that place, but was always run well 'back in the day'!


----------



## rogerted (18 October 2012)

barneyhunter said:



			I remember Stocklands - brilliant you could be SJ on a Sat and then back to dressage on the Sunday.  Absolutely fantastic.  Didn't John Parker (transport) run a dealers yard and "in transit stabling" there for a bit?  My memory might be clouded as it was a long time ago, but definately viewed a foreign horse there or next door about 20yrs ago.

How about Parkhurst near Ockley?  Massive indoor school and lots of SJ comps

Parwood and Prior also already mentioned but they used to have regular competitions.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry only just found this older thread but enjoyed all the nostalgia. Now living in Ireland and only have choice of 2 show centres for sj within sensible travelling distance. I think there was much more choice when a kid in Sussex. We had : 
Stocklands
Priory
Parkhurst - belonged to Tania Larrigan and her parents. Lovely place and hope it's still in use - the family moved to Kent, I think? I google earthed it and couldnt find it.
West Wolves EC, Sussex
Crabbet Pk
Bridge House near Slinfold
Rosier Park nr Billingshurst. Only open a while but was fantastic. They had a permanent sj course with ditches and a small irish bank
Ardingly
and loads more local show centres with unaff sj and shows.
Very sad to hear so much closed down


----------



## JB George (18 October 2012)

One for the northerners, does anyone remember Rufforth Park - nr York. 1997 spent my 18th birthday jumping in the warm up class on a Wednesday. Also met John Whitaker and Ryans Son there, and have to admit pulling a bit of his mane out, as a souvenir ....and i still have it!


----------



## rosiesmumof4 (18 October 2012)

yes to rufforth park, stannington and birchingley manor, all now closed.
Long closed horse trials that i used to compete at  include Fenton (oops showing my age!), Jervaulx, Ripley Castle, Murton and Rudding Park


----------



## cobden99 (19 October 2012)

Ooooh I remember arena north, went to PC camp there and I'm sure it's where they filmed the SJ for International Velvet. Also used to go to Birchinley showing when I was a kid - as soon as I moved back to the area it closed !


----------



## kirstyl (19 October 2012)

I remember going to watch a demo at Rufforth in about 1989,John Latimer I think, a dressage demo? I believe it became a car boot sale. 
I'm told that there was an arena in Pool in Wharfedale that had all the major names show jumping there, but before my time living in this area.
I too did my AI at Poskitts back in 1988/89!


----------



## Little Nell (19 October 2012)

Oooh I also remember Cosford and Rufforth Park.  Heres a few for the Scots, Strathclyde Park before M&D's moved in, the other side of M8 where the Hamilton mausoleum (sp) is and Chatelherault Country park.  My profile pic is at chatelherault   Fond memories of riding my wee pony up and down the grass banks at the mausoleum pretending it was a derby bank!!  .  Perhaps thats why we no longer have shows there.  Oooops!


----------



## Mrs Pink (19 October 2012)

kirstyl said:



			I remember going to watch a demo at Rufforth in about 1989,John Latimer I think, a dressage demo? I believe it became a car boot sale. 
I'm told that there was an arena in Pool in Wharfedale that had all the major names show jumping there, but before my time living in this area.
I too did my AI at Poskitts back in 1988/89!
		
Click to expand...

I remember Pool In Wharfedale, both my sisters used to jump ponies there, would be around '88/'89, i now feel very old lol 

I'm another that could be found at Birchinley on a Wednesday...v late nights, good lasagne in the cafe and a fab tack shop!!!

As for events Rosiesmumof4, Ripley & Jervaulx were lovely, i still have vague memories of a horse in the lake at Ripley, still have a pic from Rudding Park from years ago hidden away in an album somewhere, also for the Northerners, Holker, Lyme Park, Claughton, Winmarleigh Hall, Scunthorpe, all good events

BaggyBreeches....I remember all of those too from PC days, esp Hazel Booths, I went round the XC at Osbaldeston with the horse I have now, I'd just got him, wasn't affiliated but it was the last time they used it for a comp, such a shame as it's so close to us!!! Shame there's nothing left in Lancashire now


----------



## tilly17 (19 October 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			I remember going to two arenas Hereford way in the early 80s.  One was Yarkhill, I also remember the name Bartestree.  Is that the name of the second arena or was it another name for Yarkhill?  One was fairly basic indoor school the other was quite new then I believe with a cafe (posh in those days) and lovely outdoor warm ups.  The smarter one held Newcomers Regional Finals.
		
Click to expand...

Yarkhill was called West Mercia Equestrian Centre and run by Pam & Gad Avnon, Gad's parents used to run the cafe. Bartestree is Sheepcote, it was then owned by Mrs Buckley who rented the stables and surfaces out to David Pincus (he now owns it). Yarkhill was such a waste, there were loads of permanant boxes and the indoor was massive. After the Avnons left it was turned into a tractor shed. I have very fond memories of working at both.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 October 2012)

Thanks Tilly.  I agree such a waste if the lovely indoor arena is now a tractor shed.  Can remember walking round the collecting ring behind David Broome there


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (19 October 2012)

Wow Lethame house that's a blast from the past! Used to work and compete there! Brilliant big arena, got a bit leaky towards the end but was a great venue 

Jumps as well, loved competing there, shame its all rundown now was a brilliant big arena to jump round 

Lots of places have gone, its so sad really


----------



## tilly17 (19 October 2012)

Capt Mark Philips asked me to hold his horse for him while he went to the loo, he bought me a hotchocolate to say thank you! When the Edgars came it was a nightmare as Ted would only ever put his initials on the board and he would have about five horses in it, used to drive us mad!


----------



## 1life (19 October 2012)

Zerotolerance said:



			I used to keep horses at livery at Stags End back in the 80's. Didn't stay very long as they never settled there - none of them would lay down in their stables and were always spooked. Riding though the woods was very eerie with all the crows squawking! After I left I heard a story that I can't remember the full details of, but something to do with a murder/suicide thst happened there.
		
Click to expand...

I used to train and work at Stags in the late 80s. We had so many equine celebs visiting there, lecture demos, clinics, competitions etc it was great. Yes, there was a ghost story but having lived there for a while I can say it was rhubarb . It is a lovely location but, unfortunately, more economically sound for the owner to use the lovely indoor school as a storage unit/showroom for his antiques business. Crying shame but we all have to make a living .


----------



## rosiesmumof4 (19 October 2012)

Mrs Pink forgotten all those events, and pool. Old age clearly fogging the brain. did my first intermediate at scunthorpe, and my first 3DE at holker. Happy days.


----------



## ekitteridge (20 October 2012)

I remember Box End, Stags End, Mill Lodge, Millfields and Lordsbridge. Spent many Wednesday evenings at Lordsbridge and Belinda Neill gave me show jumping training also. The arenas are still there but it's not used any more which is a pity because it's really convenient for me.


----------



## SpruceRI (22 October 2012)

I remember going to Unaff shows at Five Oak Green Stud near Paddock Wood years ago, I don't think that exists any more.

And about 10yrs ago I went to an outdoor BSJA comp at a lovely place in Leatherhead that I'm told isn't there any more either.  I can't remember the name of it..... It was like a mini Hickstead as the main ring had a derby bank, water jump etc.  I only went there once and thought it really smart.


----------



## Elaine Payton (1 June 2020)

MCTM said:



			The Stocklands I'm thinking of is definitely just outside of Liphook - there is still a signpost on the road down to Forest Mere and the horsepital.  It was over 30 years ago that I competed there too.  Maybe there are 2 Stocklands?
		
Click to expand...

I worked at Stocklands, Forest Mere, Liphook in the early 1970's. We had many shows there and also indoor polo in the evening.


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (1 June 2020)

Lordsbridge, Longwood, Towerlands and Norton Heath, all where my regular places  in juniors in the 90's all gone now 💔 Are Duckhurst Farm and Blueberry farm still going?


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (1 June 2020)

Imonone said:



			Gosh Mill Lodge! Remember it well, jumped lots of rounds there as a child.

Does anyone remember Allerton which was on the A1 close to Alconbury, just south of Peterborough. I remember watching the likes of Harvey Smith jump there when I was a child.
		
Click to expand...

My ex boss owned Allerton in those days. Before my time I'm afraid, they moved from there to the London Equestrian Centre and then onto another yard in North London after then.


----------



## neddy man (1 June 2020)

Sheffield (South Yorkshire) based 1965 to70s Indoor Barbers at Dore,  Peter Grays at Holmsfield, Shay Lane at Halifax, Poole Court , Rufforth Park , Harrogate Equestrian at Pannel,and the one near Doncaster, heading South to Stubbing court at Wingerworth,  the Saturday ones after a full days hunting with the Rockwood Harriers, High Peak hunt , or York and Ainsty South, (different  horses of course) Taunton vale when training. Sheffield shows at Hillsborough or Owlerton greyhound stadium, Dore moor Penistone, Woolley, Honley, Halifax, Hope, Wickersley, Todmorden half in Yorkshire half in Lancashire then, Southport show, and a couple into Derbyshire and Nottinghamshire that I cant remember, and Aire Valley and Newcastle for the foxhunter qualifiers, a lovely place was Cleworth Hall ? outside Manchester I think 3 arenas on the go from 8am sharp till 8+PM  wide fences with lots of poles on the jumps could do with a few more like that now. Various XC/hunter trials,Osberton, Badsworth, High Hoyland, Lasscels Hall, Ripon, Barlow, + others.Spectating at Charm Park, Flagg moor, and other Yorkshire point to points, watching Harness racing at Tyldsley Manchester, various horse auctions many now long gone Leicester, Doncaster,  Pannel at Harrrogate, Lepton, Derby , Holmfirth, Kirkby Stephen. Various horse fairs Appleby, Stow on the Wold, Shipley, Huddersfield, Seamer, Holmfirth, Lee gap. Some still going but many long gone.Just about every racecourse in England and Scotland and Wales , and1in Belgium when working with racers. Spectating at original HOYS, and Hickstead derby, GYS, Lincoln county, Bakewell, Bramham, Chatsworth, etc.They were the days.


----------



## neddy man (2 June 2020)

If I remember correctly in the 70s BSJA gradeing was A-B-and C,classes were usually C- B&C-A&B and A giving each grade 2 classes to jump in, plus occasionally a popular open class open to all grades and 2 hoys qualifies  the Foxhunter and under 21 yr old rider classes , much less complicated than the mass of classes now, between classes all that happend was the fences got taller and wider. And every weekend there was a local unaffiliated  show for non bsja members.


----------



## shortstuff99 (2 June 2020)

IngramsRoughDiamond said:



			Lordsbridge, Longwood, Towerlands and Norton Heath, all where my regular places  in juniors in the 90's all gone now 💔 Are Duckhurst Farm and Blueberry farm still going?
		
Click to expand...

Lordsbridge is back, new owners recently bought it and have redone the indoor and outdoor arena. I believe they will be starting competitions, they have a facebook page. I think Norton Heath is still about it just doesn't really do shows anymore.


----------



## fetlock (2 June 2020)

rosiesmumof4 said:



			yes to rufforth park, stannington and birchingley manor, all now closed.
Long closed horse trials that i used to compete at  include Fenton (oops showing my age!), Jervaulx, Ripley Castle, Murton and Rudding Park
		
Click to expand...

Stannington was my local, and such a fabulous place.
We mainly went for WHP shows there, and very fond memories of managing to get round the course in the main arena, with the big ditches, even bigger water jump and devils dyke etc.


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (2 June 2020)

N


shortstuff99 said:



			Lordsbridge is back, new owners recently bought it and have redone the indoor and outdoor arena. I believe they will be starting competitions, they have a facebook page. I think Norton Heath is still about it just doesn't really do shows anymore.
		
Click to expand...

 Norton Heath is houses now


----------

